# Cat Condo Thingy on Amazon for CHEAP!



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder if someone made a mistake. I'm finding it priced at $120-$199 elsewhere.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...02csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=525349873

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kennel-Aire-Cat-Playpen-Cats/10929663

I will say that I buy a ton of stuff from Amazon because their prices are cheaper and I'm a Prime customer so I get free 2-day shipping. But I haven't seen this much of a price difference. This one is so drastic, it makes me think it's a mistake.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

it might not be a mistake, i mean the original price is there and it is marked off accordingly... i once got a once 10 dollar poster for $.01 plus like $2.99 shipping, my guess is they're overstocked and trying to clear them out or something


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

That's like a giant crate, great price though.

I got a 7 foot cat condo from Costco last year for about $60, ugh that was a pain fitting in my car.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Whatever it is, I'm stoked! I yoinked one!


----------



## jlieu (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweet, thanks OP. Been needing something to put my destructive cats in for "time-outs". Would put them with our dogs...but our Boxer and alpha cat seems to make it into a Wrestlemania event every time they are within 20 ft. of each other...


----------



## jlieu (Jun 7, 2012)

Update: Looks like its not too crazy of a deal.

Been ~$50 or so for awhile now.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Kennel-aire-Small-Animal-Playpen-35-5/product/B0009YWIAW


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Would be great for a chinchilla.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

i tried snagging a PS3 thats price was waaaaay low on amazon, but about a week after i ordered it they sent me a message saying it was a typing mistake and they wouldnt give it to me 


gotta love when somebody forgets to type a zero, i just wish they woulda have to have given it to me for that price!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

jlieu said:


> Update: Looks like its not too crazy of a deal.
> 
> Been ~$50 or so for awhile now.
> 
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Kennel-aire-Small-Animal-Playpen-35-5/product/B0009YWIAW


Nonetheless, I was really excited to get it for that price! I thought I was going to have to spend over $100 and ended up spending half that. Our special needs Persian can't be in with the general cat populous, so this is going to be especially awesome for her, too, as she can be in the livingroom with everyone, but the other cats can't get to her. She had been dumped in a parking lot and brought into the clinic I was working at. She'd been shaved and they booted her out of the car in November! I tried in vain to find her people, but to no avail. She's declawed (she came that way!) and it's like the other cats just KNOW that somehow. Anyway, I think it would be great for a "time-out", too.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you plan to keep the Persian long term? I'm wondering if she might be better off in a home without other cats so she doesn't have to be caged.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I've been trying to rehome her for two years now. Actively. She lives in the kids' rooms (uncaged) and does pretty well, but ultimately I'd like her to be in a home where she's the only cat. I just want her to be able to be in amongst the family in the evenings. When she was at the clinic she was happy as a clam in the little cat kennel (about 2.5' square), so I have to wonder if the former owners kept her locked up in a carrier or something. I figure she may feel fairly secure this way, so I'm hoping the condo will be a nice change for her. Really sad. The worst part is, she is chipped and I called the original owners -- she'd been given away twice since them as far as they'd known, and the third owners' number had been disconnected.



Complexity said:


> Do you plan to keep the Persian long term? I'm wondering if she might be better off in a home without other cats so she doesn't have to be caged.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

That's really horrible. When an owner alters an animal, such as declawing it, that owner must be willing and able to care for the animal for the rest of its life. There are no ifs, ands, or buts about it.

It's bad enough to reject the pet after someone else finds it lost and homeless, but to reject it after it has been physically altered so that it is completely defenseless is simply horrible.

Thank goodness the cat has you to care for her. You may not be able to provide the perfect home for her, but at least you care enough to keep her best interest at heart.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. It makes me utterly sick. I refused to do declaws early on. After watching a cat paint it's cage in bloody streaks, panicked to have its paws in excruciating pain, I decided I would never go there. It makes them incredibly vulnerable and hostile -- they may not be able to scratch, but they'll make up for that in toothiness. Of course, the first night I brought Sally home I put her in my daughter's room. The other cats brought a mouse in from the garage (with the pride of them in the house, luckily no rodent gets beyond the garage door) and someone lost grip on it. It ran under the door and I heard this banging and crashing -- this little 7 lb cat had pulled the bookshelf away from the wall and karate-chopped the mouse to death. This was all before I got across the livingroom and down the hall! She's a fierce hunter, for sure! 

I hope I can someday find THE perfect home for her. She's such a fabulous kitty. She and our daughter will curl up for hours reading. She needs a little old person that can provide a lap and a gentle, continuously petting hand. And no other cats...


----------

